# Speaker numbers



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

This is also from My Garnet Session Man. The speakers are likely Marsland? Maybe not Marsland if they closed the factory in 1969.


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

Best info I found so far, DGK8, is on other Marsland seventies speakers.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Speaker Codes & Applications


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Guitar101 said:


> Speaker Codes & Applications


That won't help in this case unfortunately. There are no date code lists for Canadian made speakers.
Having said that, I believe they're Marslands or RSC's.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Definately Marslands; only they use that format for their model numbers.


----------



## Synthesque (Mar 31, 2017)

I have a Garnet stencil model D100TR that currently has the same speaker. It needs to be replaced, but I'm not sure what would be a suitable replacement. Is it possible that the markings are straightforward enough that the 1260 refers to 12 inch, 60w, and the 8 refers to 8 ohms?


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

@Synthesque, for all I know you may be right.

I pulled one of the 12" from the 212 Garnet Session Man and temporarily put a Celestion G12H30 Anniversary in it. The Celestion made a big difference in tone and volume. It also added just enough extra weight to the amp, to break the camels back. The amp was already heavy enough for me not to want to move it. This solidifies that thought. Also the Celestion is much louder than the stock speaker.

I have thought about neo speakers, but I may try my Eminence Reignmaker in it and perhaps replace the other speaker with an Eminence Maverick. They are lighter and offer up to 9 db cut, for further tuning of tone and volume.


----------



## Granny Gremlin (Jun 3, 2016)

Those later era (ceramic magnet and especially when no longer using the older style slot frame) are a bit of a crapshoot when it comes to build quality and tone. The old style 60s slot frame alnico ones (especially the large mag ones, but some of the small mag ones can be great too, in smaller amps) are my favorite guitar speaker. Even with those, there is a lot of varience as regards the cone type etc, so you have to learn what you like and don't like in that regard. And to be clear, the reason they are better has got little to do with the alnico vs ceramic magnets; Marsland was in decline at the time and started cutting costs and sacrificing quality - there emerged a more distinct separation between their good stuff and their cheap shit. Unfortunately Gar was sometimes a bit too much of a miser and would go for the budget stuff (fine in the 50s but then later on...) - he was never very focussed on the speakers so much as the amps themselves. Traynor on the other hand payed closer attention to speaker enclosure design as well as drive unit quality; you get better Marlsnads in Traynors usually (especially in the later periods).


----------

